

3G on your smartphone whilst visiting the USA - timrogers
http://www.tim-rogers.co.uk/posts/getting-3g-on-your-mobile-whilst-visiting-the-usa

======
mikeevans
You're also missing T-Mobile's 30$ Unlimited data (5GB), unlimited text, 100
minutes plan.

<http://prepaid-phones.t-mobile.com/monthly-4g-plans>

~~~
msabalau
T-mobile is a great choice if you've got a HSPA compatible device like a
Galaxy Nexus--not LTE fast, but fast.

